

Send email asynchronously with Rails and Sidekiq - okalex
http://www.okalex.io/send-email-asynchronously-with-rails-and-sidekiq/

======
jc00ke
Curious as to why you didn't use the ActionMailer delayed extension?
[https://github.com/mperham/sidekiq/wiki/Delayed-
Extensions#a...](https://github.com/mperham/sidekiq/wiki/Delayed-
Extensions#actionmailer)

Also isn't it dangerous to override `EmailDeliverer.send` like that?

~~~
okalex
Well that would be because I didn't know about the delayed extensions :) Will
update the post accordingly.

And regarding .send… d'oh! I'm actually using .deliver in my code and changed
it just before pressing publish. What can I say? It was 4am and I wasn't
thinking properly.

